# Feeding the Dogs Fresh Mullet Caught with a Cast Net



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw a bunch of mullet running so figured I would feed the dogs.






Hope you enjoy!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Nice! Mine do the same thing and then want to go jump on my bed. Wife loves it :whistling:*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...those are great size bait!!!! Funny them dogs going after em. Did they actually eat em or take em off and play w/ em???


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice Vid ! 
WTSHTF you will have a food source for your security team as well as your family

my German Shepard's hang around while I skin and fillet mullet and can crunch down even the big bull mullet heads with little effort
they love them , gizzards and guts also. saves on dog food and adds so much protein!

thanks for sharing


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Peta looking at u lol.:no:


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Man...those are great size bait!!!! Funny them dogs going after em. Did they actually eat em or take em off and play w/ em???


At first they will grab as many as they want. I will DE-scale them and chunk them up. Then the dogs eat.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's funny that they will play with the live ones but not eat them. I've got a buddy whose golden will play with fish, lick them, but not actually eat one. 

We've never tried feeding her a ground up fish.

I think (with no real evidence), it's a nature vs nurture thing where killing then eating has been bred out of them, but it's still there just a little bit.

Jim


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

great video! love the noise when your spray them with water.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

jim t said:


> It's funny that they will play with the live ones but not eat them. I've got a buddy whose golden will play with fish, lick them, but not actually eat one.
> 
> We've never tried feeding her a ground up fish.
> 
> ...


weren't goldens bred to catch fish and not eat them? give them to the owner and if the owner gives them permission they can eat.. my dogs won't eat their food unless i encourage them, they will just look at it until i give them the go ahead thats its okay to eat


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> weren't goldens bred to catch fish and not eat them? give them to the owner and if the owner gives them permission they can eat.. my dogs won't eat their food unless i encourage them, they will just look at it until i give them the go ahead thats its okay to eat


In my experience all dogs love a raw diet the best. My dogs love raw fish and raw chicken. They eat about 50% regular dog food and the rest in raw fish or chicken.

Dogs are shy of it at first if they are used to dog food. But once they bite in and realize what it is... its on.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You're right.

But again "Nature vs Nurture (aka training)"

Jim


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Our yard dogs seem to love yearlings,found a head yesterday,just the head.And most of the dogs had fat belly's.


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

TURTLE said:


> *Nice! Mine do the same thing and then want to go jump on my bed. Wife loves it :whistling:*


lol


----------



## lazerbacon (Apr 28, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Our yard dogs seem to love yearlings,found a head yesterday,just the head.And most of the dogs had fat belly's.


whats a yearling?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

A yearling is a Young deer that's just lost its spots... Shit my dogs squirrelly hunt all day in the back yard, they catch one and eat it every now and then....


----------

